# Cindy part 2



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Blowing air on her she pretends to fly

















Sitting on the arm of the couch getting her head rubbed
























Enemy of the red queen lol


----------



## larknight (Feb 8, 2011)

cute! she is so pretty!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is so adorable


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks  I don't have kids of my own so she's my baby!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldnt dream of having another child but give me a million tiels any day


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

lol yeah, I wish I had one but I'm 23 and hopefully have plenty of time.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

lol, you have _plenty_ of time, I'm not having kids until I'm in 30's, all being well.

Your baby is beautiful - how old is she, do you know for certain she is a she? She has a gorgeous crest too


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm the same age as you and no kids either, my birds are my babies!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Belinda- She is actually a He, but I've gotten so use to calling him a her. She will be 7 in November I believe which means it'll be my 6th year with her. I still know the woman I got her from, her daughter didn't want Cindy (little girl that named him Cindy lol). Thanks, I think Arnella has a beautiful crest also  I would really like to have a baby before I'm 25 but my fiance and I are scared of trying again.

Roxy-Yea, I definitely understand that! I can't wait to get more birds. I've been talking to my fiance about getting a budgie, now he wants a blue one lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Blue budgies are my favorite...mainly because blue is my favorite color! Get a boy if you do because it seems that they're nicer.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea, we definitely plan on only getting boy budgies. I read somewhere they were nicer and would learn more if trained. I'm still trying to decide if I want blue or green, I guess I'll decide when I see them up close.


----------

